# hunting rabbit



## CharleyBIGspuds (Aug 7, 2011)

i live in blackburn , north west england, i,ve been trying to hunt rabbit but cant seem to get near them , they always run before i can get close enough to get a shot off , and its really pissing me off, any help would be greatfull.. thanks


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

i useually shoot from about 40 yards


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

I live in darwen


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

U can expect to get very close to them u have to take pritty long shots and also crouch to getvcloser the rabbits think your thurther away


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Charley, I'm moving this to the Slingshot Fishing and Hunting Forum.

Welcome to Slingshot Forum.

Henry


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

CharleyBIGspuds said:


> i live in blackburn , north west england, i,ve been trying to hunt rabbit but cant seem to get near them , they always run before i can get close enough to get a shot off , and its really pissing me off, any help would be greatfull.. thanks


make sure the wind is in the right direction(in your face) and walk really slow if the rabbit freezes you do the same ,if they run hope is not lost as they normaly hide in the long grass at the edge of the field watching you! slow and steady works or take a shotgun lol


----------



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

> or take a shotgun lol


Got the same problem with these little jumping jacks but that would make things really easier i guess. A shame you need permission to get one in the first place


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

If you look through the hunting section, this has been covered.


----------

